# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Φούρνος & Εστία > [Neff] NEFF ΑΠΟΣΥΝΑΡΜΟΛΟΓΙΣΗ

## klik

Έχει κανένας κανένα φυλλάδιο με το πως είναι συναρμολογημένος ο φούρνος E1663W2/01 ;

Έχει κάνει καρούμπαλα το πλαίσιο πάνω στον φούρνο που ακουμπά η πόρτα και δεν κλείνει καλά η πόρτα. Το καρούμπαλο έγινε λόγω εναπόθεσης σκουριάς ανάμεσα στο πλαίσιο και στον φούρνο.

Αν υπάρχουν τίποτα οδηγίες πριν αρχίσει το undocumented disassembly, είναι ευπρόσδεκτες.

----------


## nuclear__

Βάλε στο youtube , oven repair ή κατι ανάλογο. Σου δίχνει διάφορα, μπορεί να βρεις κάτι σχετικό

----------


## klik

Έψαξα, δεν είχε. Μόνο για ανεμιστήρες, λάστιχα, πόρτες, αντιστάσεις βρήκα. :Sad:

----------

